# Dubai Ladies Please Help!!



## katyg1977 (Jun 26, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good hairdresser near Emirates Towers on SZR that isn't going to cost me a fortune!! Unfortunately I'm not a natural blonde and need to be able to trust someone to highlight my hair and cut it. Everyone seems soooo expensive! Thanks


----------



## Shero (Oct 25, 2008)

*Hello*



katyg1977 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good hairdresser near Emirates Towers on SZR that isn't going to cost me a fortune!! Unfortunately I'm not a natural blonde and need to be able to trust someone to highlight my hair and cut it. Everyone seems soooo expensive! Thanks


Hi, I tried Pace eLuce in Al-manzil souq, there is one called Steve, he's fantastic. They are not cheap, not it's worth it


----------

